# Can rats have pistachios?



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm thinking of giving the rats some nuts in their shells to provide some extra mental stimulation that they'll be rewarded for. Are pistachios okay for them? I currently have some salted ones in my pantry. I understand you're not really supposed to give small animals salty foods, but I would only give like one pistachio each so I don't think it would harm them in any way.


----------



## anilec (May 2, 2016)

Pistachios are very high in fat so it is fine for an occasional treat just not too many or too often!


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes. If you can find shelled walnuts too, they are really great for them to break open.


----------



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks! I saw these posts yesterday and went ahead with giving them two pistachios each. They thoroughly enjoyed them so I'll probably give them some more next week! Good to know I can give them more to keep themselves occupied now. I'll also look into getting walnuts soon.


----------

